# Email-Programme



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2002)

Ich hätte von den Experten dieses Forums gerne mal gewusst, welches Email-Programm einigermassen sicher ist. Outlook-Express steht ja wohl an allerletzter Stelle. Was ist von Pegasus-Mail und IncrediMail zu halten?

mfg Jeanette


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2002)

Das ist eher eine philosophische als eine technische Frage 

Ich selbst nutze Eudora und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Auch von TheBat hört man fast nur Gutes, ebenso wie von Pegasus Mail. IncrediMail kenne ich nicht.
Kurz: alles ist besser als Outlook Express.

Schau Dir doch mal den Mailclient von Mozilla an. Der soll recht brauchbar sein.


----------



## Freeman76 (7 Juli 2002)

Hi,

ich bin für TheBat, der Mailer ist klasse, aber nicht gerade "billig"  :bigcry:


----------



## Cooli (10 Juli 2002)

hallo

ich benütze gar kein e-mail prog.
ich geh einfach auf www.web.de und guck mir die mails an oder schreib welche.

hmm, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das sicherrer ist


----------



## popey (14 Juli 2002)

*mailprogramme*

ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem besseren mailprogramm. diverse habe ich schon getestet, woran es aber meist scheiterte ist das adressbuch. ich habe ziemlich viele adressen im oe drin, die ich übernehmen möchte. 
mit staroffice habe ich es schon geschafft, die adressen aus oe in tabellenform zu extrahieren.
kann mir jemand einen tip für ein mailprogi geben, bei dem ich die adressen so wieder importieren kann?

gruess
Christoph


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Juli 2002)

Das könnte eine Alternative sein:
http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Secure_Foxmail_Test_140702.php3


Gruss Frank


----------



## popey (14 Juli 2002)

wow, genau das ist es, was ich schon immer gesucht habe. besten dank.


----------



## Hase007 (30 Dezember 2002)

*Outlook Express*

Ich weiß nicht, warum immer so viele Leute über Outlook schimpfen.
Ich bin mit der MS Software zufrieden. Die Software kann doch alles.
Outlook Express hat auch einen Nachrichtenfilter. Hat das andere Software die Geld kostet auch? :roll:


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Outlook Express*



			
				Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Software kann doch alles.


Damit hast Du das Problem auf den Punkt gebracht.
Wozu braucht ein Mailclient Scripting-Fähigkeiten und HTML/RTF-Verarbeitung?


----------



## SprMa (30 Dezember 2002)

Für echte Puristen ist "telnet" sowieso der allerbeste Mail-Client. :megacool: 

Aber mal im Ernst:
Ich muß da Heiko zustimmen. Es gibt so viele Mail-Clients, daß es eher eine philosophische Frage ist, welches das "beste" ist.
Fest steht, daß die Wurm- und Viren-Gefahr kleiner wäre, wäre OE nicht so voll von (imho) nutzlosen Features.

Ich persönlich verwende Eudora. Pegasus und TheBat! sind auch sehr gut, sie haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil: sie schauen nicht gut aus. (Das ist tatsächlich ein Ausschlußkriterium, das man nicht vernachlässigen darf). Mozilla-Mail habe ich schon lange nicht mehr verwendet.

Web-basierte Mail-Clients sind nicht schlecht (sei es web.de (oder einer dieser Art), Popper, SquirrelMail und wie sie alle heißen), aber ich finde, daß sie nur eine "Zweitlösung" sind, wenn man mal nicht an seinem Rechner sitzt.

Zusammengefaßt:
Jeder kann das Programm verwenden, das er will. Er/Sie sollte nur bedenken, daß je mehr "Features" es hat (die man nicht kontrollieren kann), es um so anfälliger gegenüber Angriffen wird.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich verwende Eudora. Pegasus und TheBat! sind auch sehr gut, sie haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil: sie schauen nicht gut aus.


Den Umkehrschluß verstehe ich jetzt nicht...
Du bist tatsächlich der Meinung dass Eudora gut aussieht?:keks: 
Man sollte von der Oberfläche mal den Staub wegblasen...

Aber einen Vorteil hat Eudora: ich kenne keinen schnelleren Client.


----------



## SprMa (30 Dezember 2002)

Nojo. Zumindest hat E nicht so die Win3.1-Optik  wie sie Pegasus hat...

Matthias


----------



## makesIT (17 Januar 2003)

*TheBat!*

Was unterscheidet Outlook von einem Sieb? Bei einem Sieb kann man theoretisch alle Löcher verstopfen. Bei Outlook liefert ein Patch gleich das nächste Loch mit. Viren haben es wohl auch leichter auf die Adressdaten zuzugreifen als z.B. bei TheBat!. TheBat! ist deutlich sicherer gegen Viren. Allerdings hat es keinen Kalender. Increditmail saut glaube ich etwas mit den Ressourcen rum. Bezüglich Sicherheit bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Ich bin von Outlook auf TheBat! umgestiegen, als ich nach dem einspielen eines Sicherheitspatches keine großen PDF-Dateien im Attachment mehr öffnen konnte. (Ohne Einstellmöglichkeit). Das ging mir an Bevormundung zu weit. Bei M$ habe ich einfach kein gutes Gefühl bezüglich Sicherheit. Und Updates bergen immer wieder neue Überraschungen. Mit TheBat bin ich hingegen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Freeman76 (17 Januar 2003)

Hi,

Outlook Sicherheitslöcher hin oder her. Ich nutzte in der Firma mehrere Produkte, welche aufeinander aufbauen. EloOffice als Dokumentenmanagement verbindet sich nur mit Outlook. Meine Fakturierung ist Officeabhängig, ebenso die Buchhaltung. Meine Kontakte werden in OLK gepflegt, weil ich hier mit einer Vielzahl an Programmen darauf zugreifen kann. 

TheBat ist klasse - jedoch zwischen den Programmen rumhopsen ist nicht wirklich mein Ding. Alternativen hatte ich schon viele probiert - die letzte war von Tobit mit DavidPro. Schön, ein UMS-System. Aber wenn man die eingepflegten Daten in externen Anwendungen wie Word wollte, ging´s nicht. Also wieder zurück zu OfficeXP mit OLK XP. Und alles funktioniert wieder ohne Bauchaufschwünge. 

Aber vielleicht teste ich doch noch Lotus, wieder alles umschreiben... na ja, das Jahr ist ja noch lang lang lang ...


----------



## makesIT (17 Januar 2003)

*Outlook versus TheBat!*

Das ist ja das Dilemma. Meine Kontakdaten (ca. 2000) habe ich nach wie vor in Outlook, da der Import in TheBat nicht zufriedenstellend klappte. (Allerdings die eMail-Konten gelöscht. Damit ist kein eMail-Versand durch Viren möglich.) Ich wollte einen sicheren eMail-Client, daher TheBat!. Und die Kalender-Funktion von Outlook ist für den beruflichen Gebrauch unschlagbar. Zumindest kenne ich keinen brauchbaren Ersatz. Wird also von mir weiter genutzt. Nur ist es megapeinlich, wenn ein Virus eine Mail an 2000 Kontakte verschickt. Das ist für mich, selbständig in der IT-Branche, keine Empfehlung.

Also ich brauche einen sicheren eMail-Client (TheBat!), eine Kalender-Funktion wie in Outlook und eine von anderen Anwendungen wie Word zugreifbares Kontaktdaten-Datenbank (Outlook).


----------



## Freeman76 (17 Januar 2003)

Hi,

also, ich kenne momentan keinen Virus, welcher sich über mein OLK XP selbständig verschicken kann. Microsoft hat hier eigentlich doch recht nachgebessert (bitte um Berichtigung, falls es nicht so sein sollte). Dann kommt noch mein Virenscanner sowohl auf dem Mailserver als auf der lokalen Maschine hinzu.

Meine Meinung zu der Sicherheitsproblemtik ist, dass die Virenverbreitung mehrer Ursachen hat, welche nur an dritter Stelle Outlook heißt. Die meisten Viren nutzten Sicherheitslücken, welche schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt sind - der richtige Patch hätte ausgereicht. Dazu kommt, dass die meisten Virenversender (und eben Empfänger) nicht mal einen Virenscanner haben, und wenn, dann mit Patternstand von 2000 oder 2001 (was, den muss man aktualisieren???  :argl: ).


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2003)

Nun zumindest häufen sich jetzt die Viren/ Würmer, die eine eigene SMTP-Engine mitbringen und/ oder sich über Netzwerkfreigaben verbreiten.
Aktuelles Beispiel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1184


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2003)

Diese Entwicklung beobachte ich nun seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren. Offensichtlich wurde es irgendwann mal einfacher, die Mails gleich per SMTP wegzuschicken.

In diesen Fällen hilft die von mir so gehasste DUL allerdings auch...


----------

